# Wow wat a quote from greenlight r34 gtr



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Neil just quoted me £750 fully comp, very impressed. 
R34 gtr v spec.

Thank you greenlight will def be taking this cover.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

Matt

Glad you were pleased with the quote. Nice to get your beast on our books 

Best Regards
neil
Greenlight
01277 376000


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

The other companies that want me to call them i carnt see the point tbh.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

Taven888 said:


> The other companies that want me to call them i carnt see the point tbh.


:bowdown1:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Taven888 said:


> Neil just quoted me £750 fully comp, very impressed.
> R34 gtr v spec.
> 
> Thank you greenlight will def be taking this cover.




How about some detail some details on the quote

Like

How many years no claims?

Like so http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144201-r35-insurance-simplessss.html

What mileage you can go up to for £750?

Where the car is stored?

And your age?

That way everyone can compare quotes.


----------

